# Which Helmet To Choose?



## Thunderbolt42 (Dec 3, 2008)

should i get a bern baker helmet or a smith holt helmet
both are matt black and i might use oakley a frames


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Try both on, buy the one that fits better. Use the goggle fit as a tie breaker.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

id go wiht the smith holt


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

If you're looking at the audio versions, Smith Holt hands down.

A-Frames also don't have the greatest fit with the Bern Baker helmet (Crowbars fit).

Bern helmets fit about a cm smaller than their size chart suggests.


----------

